# Home alone with......



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The KIDS!!!!! From time to time I give my wife a break and give her the day off. Usually I schedule a massage for her and let her have 24 hours to herself. Well today is that day! I dont know how she does it but housewives are hardcore! I love my two daughters but Im just not cut out for 24 hours non stop children. My 2 year old, who starts potty training next week has had *2* dirtty diapers so far, and its only 15:30! How can something so small and cute make such a foul mess!!!!!!! As soon as it cools off Im taking them to the park and let my oldest one ride her new bike and swing my youngest one until my arms fall off!

Anyone seen that commercial, Wheres your Mom??????


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Love the commercial!! You do thise things for your wife? She must be great!! My husband doesn't even want to help me wash dishes!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

lol at least you can admit it............. most people don't realize being a stay at home mom is a Job that never ends....... Good for you Andy your wife is a very lucky woman!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn lucky woman! Parenting is two parts.. Even mom needs a break.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, ain't you a sweetheart!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Andy can you come teach my hubby a few things..lol.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

bullybabe said:


> Andy can you come teach my hubby a few things..lol.


I second that. LOL My hubby doesn't do anything but eat, sleep, crap, and fish. Looks like he could use a few pointers from you, Andy.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is awfully sweet of you. Being a single mom there are never any breaks. I like the fact that my son was mature enough that I was able to leave him home when I had to go back to work. He was only 11yrs old but did a great job of helping around the house. 

Every mom deserves time to herself. It is tough being a parent.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Just rub it in! You do know how many men are going to get into trouble or stared at violently now, right?

My hubby does stufff like that for me..so I can't complain.

Thank you for admitting that are job is not the easiest.
For all you single mom's....props to you guys b/c I don't know how I'd really do it w/o the hubby.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Right now I am just home alone, I working on the kitchen. Last year I went out and just bought my wife a dress for no reason. I had husbands at the church threatning to kill me. Hey the way I see it, I help her she lets me play with my toys!!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

*laughs* you sound like my hubbie..but he is usually home with 4 kids! and all boys at that! never a quiet moment. he works down south and since it looks like were prb. gonna get hit by this strom that's coming this way i'm sure he'll enjoy being home for a week and doing the 'soccor mom' thing that i do everyday! 
i love him but i give him 3 dayz! *rolls laughing*


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Right now I am just home alone, I working on the kitchen. Last year I went out and just bought my wife a dress for no reason. I had husbands at the church threatning to kill me. Hey the way I see it, I help her she lets me play with my toys!!!


Can I clone you?????


----------

